# Windows 10 installation stuck at blue logo(no spinning dots)



## guhanath (Oct 3, 2015)

All,


I downloaded windows 10 ISO(I purchased it) file and created bootable DVD and USB using Rufus. I want to install windows 10 in one of the system which had corrupted windows 7 in SSD(No data or nothing is required)


My system config is below


Intel i5(4th gen)

Gigabyte Z87 D3H(which has UEFI) and flashed to version 9

Nvidia 9400 GT(driver not updated but the site listing says it is compatible with win 10)

8GB RAM

SSD(60 GB, which has corrupted win 7)

HDD(500 GB)

Monitor: Old CRT Monitor(unfortunately I have only this at the moment connected in VGA mode)


Believe I have the minimum system requirement to install Windows 10?


After selecting cd/dvd/usb, windows 10 logo appears(without any spinning dots, just plain logo) and get stuck there. I waited for 1 hour but nothing happened. I searched and some of them have suggested to remove components and keep only bare minimum. So I tried removing GFX card and the HDD, and kept only SSD(default changed to IGFX). But even then it doesnt move forward from the windows logo screen.


Please someone suggest, how to move this installation further? Any debugging options? Anything I am missing here? I purchased it and hence I dont want to waste the money I spent on it.


I checked in BIOS and I can confirm that  Fast boot is disabled or Data Execution Prevention and/or similar options are enabled.


Note:I havent used media creation tool here


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 3, 2015)

Use Media Creation Tool and you will install Windows 10 without a hick...

PS: For me also Windows 10 did not pass that circle where it installs the OS but I used Media Creation Tool and I installed Windows 10 Pro without a hick...


----------



## guhanath (Oct 4, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Use Media Creation Tool and you will install Windows 10 without a hick...
> 
> PS: For me also Windows 10 did not pass that circle where it installs the OS but I used Media Creation Tool and I installed Windows 10 Pro without a hick...




Hi Sunil,

Thanks but the problem is I am not even getting spinning dots with the logo. (atleast that indicates something is running in the background) but it is not the case. I tried multiple options in Rufus using FAT32 or GFT with UEFI but no use.


----------



## guhanath (Oct 16, 2015)

All,

Installed Win 10 successfully and activated. Had no other options than downloading again the ISO using media creation tool and created bootable USB using Rufus. Almost downloaded thrice with my limited bandwidth. My advice to whoever facing/faced similar issue is "Use Media Creation Tool" rather than direct ISO from MS site


----------

